# PC Router and free dovetail jig @ Woodcraft



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Buy Porter-Cable 1-3 4 HP Router Model 690LR at Woodcraft , + Buy Porter-Cable 12" Dovetail Jig, Model 4210 at Woodcraft.com plus theres a $10 coupon code on the website as well, not too bad a deal around $165 shipped for both depending on where you live


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

48 views and not a single comment


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tommyt654 said:


> 48 views and not a single comment


Hi Tommy - A fixed base, single speed router with a half blind only dovetail jig just didn't excite me much.:wacko: Might be a good deal if someone wants to set up a single purpose station.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Just called local Woodcraft Store and they have plenty in stock. I always go to the store because I want them to make the sale profit.

As this is a new horizon (I mastered lock miter to avoid this learning curve) I would like John or others to elaborate on the unit, regarding single purpose comment and if a dummy like me can use it easily. I mean some of the units I looked at seemed like erector sets on steriods and needed a machinist to set them up Any vomments


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey John, Your correct about getting excited about it, but for beginners in the field its a very good deal and even those who have more elaborate setups can realize thats this is a bargain at that pricepoint. Where else are you going to find both at that cost? Bill this is a perfect setup for a newbie beginning his entry into doing dovetail joinery


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

paduke said:


> Just called local Woodcraft Store and they have plenty in stock. I always go to the store because I want them to make the sale profit.
> 
> As this is a new horizon (I mastered lock miter to avoid this learning curve) I would like John or others to elaborate on the unit, regarding single purpose comment and if a dummy like me can use it easily. I mean some of the units I looked at seemed like erector sets on steriods and needed a machinist to set them up Any vomments


Hi Bill - Sorry for being late getting back to this thread. Had a tornado go through here Memorial weekend and been working on my sons house. :fie:
Truth is I seldom recommend a fixed speed as a first router. I know many, including myself, started with fixed speeds as there was no such thing as a variable speed. I kinda compare that to being taught to swim by getting thrown into the deep end of the pool. My first experiences turned me off routers for a good 8 or 10 years before I tried them again.

My comment about "single purpose" was to dedicate a router like that to a task or tasks that rarely require slower speeds, dovetailing is a good example. That is where my one and only fixed speed router resides. I know many jobs are run at high speed but a general purpose router, IMO, needs to be a variable. There are many reasons a speed reduction may be useful other than bit size. One being feed rate as there are jobs where the router path is convoluted enough that it must be transversed relatively slowly, different types of wood..... etc...etc... etc. Hope this helps


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Ty I will be gettig it this weekend. btw i use an older 690 in my old bosch.rt with hf vs works good


----------



## Cheeto (Jun 27, 2012)

I got it and made my first dovetails in some poplar last weekend. It only took me three tries and I I only skimmed the instructions. Overall I think it is a really good setup, and at that price it I think it was a killer deal. I got the through dovetail template as well for a fathers day gift from my daughter. As for the single speed router, I am actually going to put that into my router table as I have a router speed control I can mount there and remove my VS Router from the table. So all in all I get a win win with the deal and a free jig to boot!


----------



## aerosupra (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, I was tempted by this offer, but after realizing you'd had to cough up the $75 per template (x2) to get all the same templates of the 4216 the deal just isn't there...you'll end up paying the same as if you bought the 690 + 4216...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good deal, Doug.

Thanks for joining us..



> I got the through dovetail template as well for a fathers day


( and it sounds like you have a great daughter.....)


----------

